# Raum Illusion erzeugen?



## Chupakaba (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
 ich will folgendes versuchen:

 Habe eine Comicfigur.
 Jetzt soll eine Illusion eines dreidimensionalen Raumes geschaffen werden in der die Figur steht.

 Welche Faktoren fallen euch denn ein mit denen ich das am besten erreichen kann?

 Vielen Dank für Hilfe


----------



## Leola13 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

spontan : Schatten(verlauf), Perpektive

Zu Perspektive schau dir mal die DOCMA Nothilfe 5 an.
(Zum Download ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Chupakaba (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi
 Dnake schonmal

 Hast du das schonmal gemacht?

 Wenn ich nämlich die Linien (Vektoren) übers Raster ziehe, macht er mir nicht eine Ebene mit dem Gitter, sondern für jede Linie eine eigene Ebene.

 Was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## oscarr (19. Oktober 2005)

Besorg die das Gridgenerator-Plugin von Richard Rosenman. Damit kannst Du mit 2-3 Klicks ein Raster erzeugen und dieses dann mit STRG+T in der Perspektive (ALT+STRG+SHIFT) transformieren.


----------



## Leola13 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hai,



			
				Chupakaba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hast du das schonmal gemacht?



Sorry, hab ich noch nicht versucht.

Ciao Stefan


----------

